# Need Michigan Plumbing Code Exam Prep Please



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

Please help us advance our people.

We are looking for independent Michigan Plumbing Prep Exam classes.
Similar to Mr Richards in Clarkston Michigan.
Please contact Rick @ BrassPlumbing

[email protected]
5869443834


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

https://www.certifiedtraininginstitute.com/michigan-journeyman-plumber-exam-prep/

Here are a couple of study guides:
https://www.ebay.com/p/Michigan-Jou...lf-Practice/220104633?iid=322084278631&chn=ps
https://www.accesslicense.com/michigan-plumbing-license-exam-study-guide.html
http://www.johnrwhite.net/international_plumbing_code_study guide pitch page.htm


----------

